# Racks of lamb



## jakob (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello

I wonder if there is anyone who has any good recipes for smoked rack of lamb


----------



## ats32 (Jul 27, 2013)

I tend to stick to the same recipes I would use in an oven but smoke them. I don't like a BBQ rub on lamb I like fresh garlic, rosemary, mint, lemon juice, lemon zest, olive oil, red chillies, and a good kalamata olive processed into a paste then rubbed on the meat. Wrap in plastic wrap and let marinate over night. Smoke at 200F until 135F-140F for medium rare. Longer if you want it cooked more.

Make sure to let it come to room temp before smoking. Maybe 2 hours or so on the counter. Let it rest 30 min after smoking before slicing. And always serve with tzatziki sauce!


----------



## sarnott (Jul 27, 2013)

AT,

Thanks, that sounds like great advice! I need to try smoking lamb, haven't done that yet.

And, I love Tzatziki!

Scott


----------



## jakob (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## ats32 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry I don't have measurements. I never work on any measurement.


----------



## ats32 (Jul 27, 2013)

That's why nobody has ever asked me to bake a cake!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 27, 2013)

Weber dot com has some great recipes.  Their rack of lamb with orange-pomegranate syrup looks wonderful!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 26, 2013)

What's everyone's opinion on the type of wood to use with lamb?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

Lamb you wanna use some fruit woods cherry, apple, etc. You dont want to over power the lamb with a heavy wood. I make a simple but very garlicy pesto, and marinade overnight. throw right on a 225* grill. very tastey.

Here is my lamb I did last christmas 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132759/christmas-leg-of-lamb-and-racks

Snorklinggirl (Clarissa) also does alot of lamb, if you search rack of lamb in the search bar, you should see some of hers and others smoked lamb

Hope it helps

Mike


----------

